# looking for guide bushing baseplate for Bosch 1617EVS



## Ben Dado (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi,
I have a Bosch 1617EVS with both a fixed and plunger base.

I have previously relied on roller bearing template bits when using template guides, but just bought a fixture that is designed for use with traditional style guide bushing inserts.

I have been reading about centering guide bushings with conical mandrels etc. and would like to make sure that the guide bushing I will use is precisely centered.

I want to use the Bosch plunger base with the fixture. Its base plate is designed with a crude quick release bushing system, and the plate does not seem to have a provision for subtle centering adjustments.

This seems like s good occasion to seek out and purchase a new base plate to dedicate for the use of the guide bushing.

I have found a listing for the Jasper Tools M 575B Router Base Plate Adapter, which says it fits the 1617 plunger base.

I writing to ask for recommendations for other base plates I might consider.

Thank you.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

center the base plate using a centering cone...
remove the quick change and install the PC style..
see page 19~21 of your owners manual...

.


----------



## Ben Dado (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi,
Thank you for the suggestion. I purchased the router over 15 years ago and haven't referred to the manual since. I didn't realize there was an option to use pan head screws and alternate holes to make small adjustments for centering. 

Thank you!

Nevertheless, I still think the Bosch plunger base's quick release system seems kludgy and crude, so I would enjoy finding a complete replacement base with a simple center hole, which the "Porter Cable" style guide bushings fit in.

The Jasper Tools M 575B Router Base Plate Adapter that I mentioned previously does not appear to have the sort of oversize mounting holes that would be suitable, so I am hoping maybe someone who shares the interest may have found another product that is ideal for the task.

Can you suggest such a base plate? 

Thank you!



.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Ben Dado said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for the suggestion. I purchased the router over 15 years ago and haven't referred to the manual since. I didn't realize there was an option to use pan head screws an alternate holes to make small adjustments for centering.
> 
> Thank you!
> ...





Will this help? it uses the standard PC type bushings

https://www.rockler.com/guide-bushing-router-plate

Herb

Correction this one will not work on the plunge base.

THis one might work.
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/router-base-plate-with-centering-pin

Or https://www.amazon.com/DCT-Universa...+accessories&qid=1567115957&s=gateway&sr=8-91

https://www.ptreeusa.com/rtr_router_base_plate.htm


----------



## Ben Dado (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi,
Thanks for the suggestions.

The first one is the one the one that seemed like a nice clean install, but as you noted the description specifically precludes the 1617 plunger base.

The second one is the example I found and mentioned in the original post. It is labeled to fit the Bosch 1617 Plunge base and does seem prepared for use with pan head screws.

The third one has a review that explains that it does not pre drilled holes that fit the Bosch Plunger 

The fourth one has a vague description and the photos show all the mounting holes as countersunk and self centering, which negates the opportunity to fine tune the center.

Thank you!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Ben; welcome!
This video covers the whole Bosch bushing topic pretty thoroughly. The PC adapter is illustrated at 8:30 min in (more or less). _No new base-plate required._




What Stick was explaining.


----------



## Ben Dado (Aug 29, 2019)

Thank you for the help.


----------



## Ben Dado (Aug 29, 2019)

FWIW, I found another base plate described as fitting the Bosch 1617 Plunge Router Base RA1166 at Lee Valley:



I have ordered the Jasper M 575 and hope it will fit the need.

Thank you.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Just for the record I've used Bosch's guide set as described in the video and also acquired a PC style bushing set to use with the adapter. They work as intended so really no need to look elsewhere. Of course the proper base plate replacement can achieve the same just a different route but key is using the centering pin.


----------



## Ben Dado (Aug 29, 2019)

Thank you for the information.

I am very curious to learn if the expectations that I have formed through a couple decades of template routing with roller bearing bits will be matched by the use of the guide bearing system.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

FYI, the centering cone fits in the collet just as if it were a bit, so it is automatically centered to the bit.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I center my DeWalt router base plates with the centering pin/cone provided by DeWalt, but to hedge my bet when using my Leigh D4R dovetail jig, I also placed a marking pen arrow on the top of the router bases. When cutting dovetails I always point the arrows toward the jig when making the cut. A slightly off center guide will then cause the entire joint to be shifted left or right just slightly, and I always trim off the board edges a little anyway. If a slightly off center guide bushing is used, and you rotate the router base while cutting dovetails, it will cause errors withing the joint. Keeping the router always pointed the same way keeps the joint accurate, but may cause a slight shift one way or the other. 

Charley


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I use a Jasper M400, and it has holes for the Bosch 1617....


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

you will have to make one yourself or get a universal plate.
Bosch. does not make a PC guide plate for the plunge base.
Probably because PC guides are used with templates and most people use a solid base with them.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Semipro said:


> you will have to make one yourself or get a universal plate.
> Bosch. does not make a PC guide plate for the plunge base.
> Probably because PC guides are used with templates and most people use a solid base with them.


That is what I think too, John.
I did buy the bosch set of bushings for my plunge base, I haven't used them yet ,but was not impressed with the cheapo sheetmetal construction when I recieved them. 
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

https://www.leightools.com/guide-bushings-adaptors/


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Won't this work? It says that it does.

https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1129...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=DHB3MBG89EY1VQH5FKY4

Charley


----------



## Ben Dado (Aug 29, 2019)

As a follow up.

I did try the Bosch quick release set up that came with my Bosch 1617EVS kit, and which I mentioned that I already own, but thought it looked ill conceived, kludgy and klutzy. I have confirmed to myself that the Bosch OEM quick release bayonet mount holds the Bosch OEM template guide in a loose fitting sloppy manner. This system seems like a bad idea that was manufactured poorly.

I received the Jasper M 575B universal plate and installed it on both the RA 1166 plunge router base and RA 1161 fixed base that came with my Bosch 1617EVS kit. The mounting holes do line up with the respective bases, but not in a position that allows for proper concentric mounting of the Router Template Guide. The correlation between the mounting holes is "off" by a good margin which makes the base unsuitable for the task which I purchased it for. I was able to attach one mounting screw and rotate the plate so that the center hole was centered but then the other two mounting holes were not available for use.

I purchased a Bosch RA1151 Router Sub base Centering Device and found that after careful assembly the conical mandrel exhibited run out that was easily visible without the use of measuring indicators. The Bosch centering device does not help find the center, it just sort of looks like it does.

The Jasper plate came with an included aluminum mandrel, which promised "precision" in its description. It too exhibited run out that precluded its usefulness.

FWIW, I have been asking about using a guide bushing with a Plunge Base, because I would not use a guide bushing if I were not plunging. I would happily use a template bit with a bearing if I did not want to plunge. I have plunged with fixed bases enough times to know that I do not want to do so in some circumstances.

Making a custom base plate is beginning to seem like the only practical option. I wonder if the power tool factory bases are made with enough variance to cause makers of after market parts to provide precisely fitting components.

I have made base plates in the past, but had hoped to find a product that provided both precision and ease of use while working with guide bushings.


.


----------



## Ben Dado (Aug 29, 2019)

As a further follow up.

I purchased a Whiteside 3028 guide bushing. The bushing is sold with an accompanying dedicated centering pin so that you do not have to trust the "one size fits most" tapered cones that are offered for the purposes of centering. This appealed to me after I learned that two of the tapered deives which I tried were out of true.

Whiteside is the only manufacturer, which I have learned of, that produces accurate guides for use with their guide bushings. They make three sizes of guide bushing and each is supplied with a precisely manufactured matching centering pin.

I used the Whiteside 3028 to test the capability of the Jasper M 575B router base plate on my 1617EVS router in its RA 1166 plunger mount.

The photo I have attached is self explanatory.










I have not decided if I am going to return the Jasper M 575B, or if I am going to drill into the clear plastic base plate, shatter the material, and then wish I had returned it.

I would begin making my own custom base plate out of scrap wood this morning, but I have to shop for and purchase 2 or 3 properly sized Forstner bits to accomplish the task.

I am perplexed by the idea that there is not enough demand for a manufactured product that works well with the Bosch 1617 series to inspire a store bought supply to become available on the global market.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have an adapter plate for the PC bushing and really hate using it because the thread on the bushing is so short, and spring loaded that I find it almost impossible to secure it to the base. Maybe it's just me. I would prefer to use a brass bushing than the bayonet setup Bosch provides. I think I got a Rockler replacement base, but it was a long time ago. I prefer to use the fixed base for such cuts. Much of the time I can use a bearing guided bit instead of having to compute that offset of the bushing vs. the edge of the bit. IMHO.


----------



## Ben Dado (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi,
I have had some difficulty posting to this thread and it seems as if a post I successfully made yesterday has been replaced with a post I that made several days ago, which had seemingly been lost in the ether and had not appeared in the thread until this morning.

The current post includes an image link to a web server which does not have a https/ security signature. The forum software will not display the image because the web server the image sits on is only a http/ listing, so I have attached the image here for forum visitors to view.

In any event, I am just trying to be helpful by providing thorough information regarding what I have been learning about using a guide bushing with a Bosch 1617EVS router. This is another attempt to post the picture.


Thank you!


.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

In case you haven't seen this have a look and see if this works for you....https://www.infinitytools.com/blog/2019/09/19/brass-guide-bushings-unlock-your-routers-hidden-potential/


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking at that plate, the hole at bottom, is farthest away from any other hole on that plate, and would be the one I would try first. It looks like with that hole centered, the other hole will line up. Regardless of what any instructions say. Try the outer hole first, and work your way in. That is a popular router, and is sure to fit that SWISS cheese plate. Granted I make my own 1/2" and 3/4" acrylic plates all the time, it is to easy to make your own rather than waste money buying something that will not fit.


----------



## Ben Dado (Aug 29, 2019)

I had looked at the Infinity Universal 7.5" Router Base Plate For Full Size Routers, Circular (115-030) plate, was impressed by the choice of 3/8" thickness, and admired the fact that Infinity offers a plate centering solution that is designed to work reliably. The $40 price seemed like a downside, the risk of having to pay for return postage, and the lack of verification via firsthand knowledge from some other user that the plate would actually center on my Bosch Router dissuaded me from placing an order.

The solution I finally arrived at was to source a universal plate from Eagle America. The plate has a precisely shaped center hole for the 1-13/16" Porter Cable style bushing, which is very helpful, and no mounting holes are drilled so there is plenty of unused material for placing the mounting holes you need.

Eagle America also offers a center alignment solution as well as a hole indexing solution. I ordered these items but they were back ordered so I proceeded without them.

I planned for the possibility of inaccurate hole placement by using oversized countersink and mounting hole sizes, but made the mistake of using the existing Bosch base plate to transfer the mounting hole locations to the new plate. When I was finished I had enough clearance to make the required adjustments, but I was surprised to see how far out my hole placement was.

I am looking forward to receiving the Eagle America Plate Centering Kit so the next time I do this the results will be more ideal.


Here is a photo showing the final set up:


----------

